# Its a LOAH birthday!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOAH!!~


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope you have a good one, planning your next great adventure.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, thanks a lot, guys!

It's been a good day. I went to Strawberry today and ice fished near the marina in 30ft of water. 6ft off the bottom with a tube jig tipped with a chub.

2nd slotbuster of the day, taped at 24".






My Bears won today too, so that's great.

It's been great! Thanks UWN.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice fish! 

Strawberry has started out gangbusters on the hard deck so far. A buddy and I had a great day up there on Wednesday.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


Nice fish Justin, wow!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice!!~


----------

